# A few consumeristic questions for people living in Australia?



## Read (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi. I'm American. I have a few questions. If you could just answer one of them, I'd be very thankful. 

- Is Coca Cola easily purchased in AU? How much does a bottle of it cost in a vending machine?

- How common is pork bacon?

- Is the government mainly rightist, leftist, or centralist?

- What are some common things Americans say that would offend Aussies?

- Are the spiders really that bad?  What's the best way to kill them?

- Would you say religion is on the decline, rising, or neither? 

- What is the most popular genre of music in Australia? 

- Many would say that Aussies openly dislike Americans. Would you say that is accurate where you live?


My apologies if I sound like a tourist, I hope to live here for a few years starting 2015. I like to plan ahead. 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi, 

Here is an answer to one of your brilliant questions: 

Spiders. There is no need to kill them, as they have as much right to be on this planet as you!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> - Is Coca Cola easily purchased in AU? How much does a bottle of it cost in a vending machine?


Easily purchased everywhere 



> - How common is pork bacon?


Very common, especially in supermakets 



> - Is the government mainly rightist, leftist, or centralist?


That depends which government is in power.



> - What are some common things Americans say that would offend Aussies?


And what are some common things American say that you think could be offending?



> - Are the spiders really that bad? What's the best way to kill them?


Spiders are ok. For killing them I usually use my large English language dictionary. Works every time 



> - Would you say religion is on the decline, rising, or neither?


Not a very religious country...



> - What is the most popular genre of music in Australia?


That depends which radio station you listen to.



> - Many would say that Aussies openly dislike Americans. Would you say that is accurate where you live?


There are some who dislike them but it is not a rule.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Just adding to Dexter's detail:


Read said:


> Hi. I'm American. I have a few questions. If you could just answer one of them, I'd be very thankful.
> 
> - Is Coca Cola easily purchased in AU? How much does a bottle of it cost in a vending machine?
> If you have money and especially for the machines in shops/airports, but 330ml _[ about .5 pint ]_ $2.50 or 600 ml $3.50, perhaps some older type can dispensers, 375ml for $2.00 and we even have Pepsi too but far cheaper to buy in supermarkets or not rot your teeth at all.
> ...


You did afterall come up with Spiderman
- Would you say religion is on the decline, rising, or neither? 
Football and beer drinking and the beach are always more popular, not necessarily in that order.
- What is the most popular genre of music in Australia? 
Pop/Rock but plenty of all.
- Many would say that Aussies openly dislike Americans. Would you say that is accurate where you live?
_No, but you'll always have a mix of different openess of minds in any community and even while there are likely some type of Americans anyone might want to do without, that applies also to Australians too for we have loudmouths, the corrupt, bullies, racists, general idiots, criminals, the violent and all manner of people just as the US has too but hopefully they will always be of a minority for both countries._

My apologies if I sound like a tourist, I hope to live here for a few years starting 2015. I like to plan ahead.

And just so you know:
. Kangaroos do not usually get into towns so much we need to train them in regard to traffic but you can find plenty not too far out from many rural cities and they too have not been trained for road rules.
They do also box but without gloves they can make a mess of you as some unfortunates occasionally discover.

. And No!, there's no street lighting between the capital cities, well not for most of the journeys anyway.
Thank you for your time


----------

